# Nordend-Express Teil 3



## Tamekks (16. Dezember 2012)

&#9658;Der kleine Orc-Grunzling Gobog zweifelte an der Existenz des Alt-Vater-Winters. Doch dann passierte etwas das sein ganzes Leben veränderte.
&#9658;Teil 3:
Die Vier Freunde haben in den Sturmgipfeln den Zug verpasst. Doch was nun? Sie treffen auf die Gnomengeschwister Blitz und Eis, doch diese Sorgen nur für Chaos. Und als dann auch noch Ballear entführt wird, muss Gobog all sein Mut beweisen. Wird es Ihn gelingen den kleinen Troll zu retten?
&#9658;Der Nordend-Express ist eine Vierteilige Adventsserie für die ganze Familie!
Eine Geschichte über Freundschaft, Familie und die Dinge auf die es ankommt im Leben. Make Love, no Warcraft! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqrpbtmvTwQ


----------

